# Jnkyard Diorama 1/24 - Cars, Barn, Gas Station, etc



## ModelJunkYard

Hi everyone!

We, my brother Iggy & I (Seb), are working on a huge Junkyard Diorama project (1/24), including lots of cars, a barn, a gas station, and lots of other stuff. We'll keep you posted on the progress of our project!

We started a website to share our work (pictures, videos, wallpapers, etc) with all junkyard fans and to sell some stuff (tutorials, t-shirts, etc) to finance this great project. 
I invite you all to visit our Website, you can download some nice Wallpapers for free and see videos and images of our junk cars.

The pictures you see here are 1/24 model kits built as junk cars. The landscapes are real (holiday pictures). We photoshoped the cars into the landscapes. I love to do that, you get a much better impression of the model car when surrounded by the "real" context.

We are always happy to meet other model car fans to exchange ideas, tips, etc. If you have some questions about our work, just let us know!


Cheers,

Seb & Iggy


----------



## bucwheat

Nice job,looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## louspal

Nice! I look forward to more pics.


----------



## ModelJunkYard

Hi guys!
Thanks for the warm welcome!
I will be showing more pictures soon!


----------



## roadrner

Great pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## ModelJunkYard

Hi guys, here you have one more pic!


----------



## bucwheat

Very nice!.looks real,I am building a junkyard in 1/24th as we speak.It will probably be done in a few weeks.I plan to useing this truck in the Dio someh







ow.


----------



## ModelJunkYard

Hi bucwheat, yes, that's a great truck!

Is it a die cast?

Here my brother's last car:


----------



## 69Stang

WOW, super work on the dios, and the forced perspective on the photos are GREAT!


----------



## ModelJunkYard

69Stang said:


> WOW, super work on the dios, and the forced perspective on the photos are GREAT!


Thanks!


----------



## bucwheat

Man, I really like your work sir,awesome.


----------



## Rolls

Wow. I think I did a quadruple take on your photos. Very realistic modeling and very creative. Plus your fine photography just adds another level of enjoyment. Thanks!!


----------



## ModelJunkYard

@Rolls: Thank you!

Yes, I love to photo mount the model cars on real landscapes, you enjoy the scale model much more that way!

Here you have one more picture:

a '50 Chevy Pick up


----------



## bucwheat

Beautiful


----------

